# At Grand Lodge on Peak 7



## dougp26364 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sitting here at Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Wonderful resort that is still under construction. We were given a lousy view but, considering I exchanged a one bedroom Branson unit for this lovely 2 bedroom unit 10,100 ft above sea level in the Rockie Mountains, I can't complain.

They offered us a tour with a $100 incentive to be spent at the restaurant onsite or at their spa or a $75 Visa gift card that could be spent anywhere. I turned them down. Lovely as the resort might be, at 7 timeshares, I hardly need anymore and certainly not at todays developer prices. $100 isn't enough to get me to spend 90 minutes in a sales presentation. 

We dined at the onsite restaurant, Seven, tonight. We were just to tired to drive the 2 miles into Breckenridge. Beautiful restaurant and we had a wonderful view of the Rockie mountains as the sun was begining to set. 

The resort is at the base of the peak 7 ski run and would be perfect for those who enjoy skiing. As for summer, those who prefer to be up on the mountian looking down at Breckenridge, the location couldn't be any better. 

I've begun taking pictures of the resort and will post a link once I have the album up.


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is anyone in your group having any altitude problems?  We stayed at another resort and had to move within a couple of days because of this.

I believe it was a little higher then Grand Lodge, but I am not certain.  Loved Breckenridge and watching for trades to return.

I enjoy all your photo albums of resorts.  The albums help me decide where I want to go next.

Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2011)

jd2601 said:


> Is anyone in your group having any altitude problems?  We stayed at another resort and had to move within a couple of days because of this.
> 
> I believe it was a little higher then Grand Lodge, but I am not certain.  Loved Breckenridge and watching for trades to return.
> 
> ...



No issues other than a mild headache. This isn't our first trip to Breck or above 9,000 ft. I was somewhat short of air after climbing the stairs of the grand staircase in the lobby so the altitiude is noticable. I usually don't feel it for a couple of days and then it's always been more of a mild running short of air with exersion. Nothing that really slows us down or bothers us much. We keep ourselves well hydrated at higher altitudes and that seems to help.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great info.

Any thoughts on what to ask for to get a unit with a better view or is the entire resort "view challenged"?

We have an exchange thru SFX for a Grand Lodge Peak 7 2bdrm unit on MLK week 2012.  Any other tips you can give about the resort would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 18, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Thanks for the great info.
> 
> Any thoughts on what to ask for to get a unit with a better view or is the entire resort "view challenged"?
> 
> We have an exchange thru SFX for a Grand Lodge Peak 7 2bdrm unit on MLK week 2012.  Any other tips you can give about the resort would be appreciated.  Thanks!



It looks like most anything facing the pool area would be fine. Those would be the odd number rooms from what I can tell. Anything with an even number and before 12 is probably going to be looking at construction. When the build is complete, these rooms won't be as bad.

If you're hear during heavy owner usage time, my feelings are you're chances might not be so good. Placement seems to be heavily weighted towards owners. IMHO, that's the way it should be. I know if I paid the developer tens of thousands of dollars and paid the MF's for the resort, I'd want the best possible view.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 19, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> It looks like most anything facing the pool area would be fine. Those would be the odd number rooms from what I can tell. Anything with an even number and before 12 is probably going to be looking at construction. When the build is complete, these rooms won't be as bad.
> 
> If you're hear during heavy owner usage time, my feelings are you're chances might not be so good. Placement seems to be heavily weighted towards owners. IMHO, that's the way it should be. I know if I paid the developer tens of thousands of dollars and paid the MF's for the resort, I'd want the best possible view.



I need to amend this a bit. I should have said any room after 1X10 will face the construction. Since we're on the first floor, there are no rooms going back the other way. Instead there are public use areas. I suspect that there are rooms on the second floor (judging from what I see outside) that would face the mountains.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2011)

The Seven restaurant is a great place for lunch while skiing as well.  Food at the ski resort is always expensive, but I have found that Seven's prices for lunch are about the same as eating in the lodge at the base of peak 8, which is cafeteria-style dining.  _Much _better food at Seven.

Plus, the reception area of the Seven restaurant is where the paramedics picked me up and hauled be off to the emergency room after a nasty ski accident last January, but that is a whole different story...  

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 21, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Thanks for the info!!



I was able to check out another floor. Any unit that's XX10 or lower should be OK. Even number units face the pool and ski lift area and should be fine. Anything XX11 and higher and you'll be getting at least partial views of the construction. Right now, there is VERY heavy construction going on. Relaxing in the unit or on the porch is impossible after 08:00 and into the early evening. Construction is every day except on Sunday. Anticipated completion of this addition is Dec. 2012. Once the heavy construction is done, it probably won't be nearly as bad.


----------



## andex (Sep 24, 2011)

*nice spot!!*

thanks for posting :O)


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Doug,

How do you like Grand Lodge and Breckenridge in comparison to your week at Marriott's Mountainside in Park City?  I'd be interested in your thoughts.  

I have spent a lot of time in Park City and also spent weeks in both Aspen and Vail, but I've never spent much time in Breckenridge...just a couple of short visits.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2011)

Steve said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> How do you like Grand Lodge and Breckenridge in comparison to your week at Marriott's Mountainside in Park City?  I'd be interested in your thoughts.
> 
> ...



Tough question. 

My feelings are that Breckenridge and Park City share a lot of similarity. We really enjoy both and both have great mountain drives and/or hiking. We're summer mountain travelers so I can't comment on ski conditions. 

We were at Mountainside in Park City during high family season. The only thing I didn't like about the resort was the pool and hot tub area's were filled with kids being kids. While it's inconvenient for us, it is family season and I'm not going to begrudge kids their summer vacation time. I do wish Marriott would control the pool toys and kids using hot tubs as super heated swimming pools. IMHO, children under a certain age should never be allowed in hot tubs. It's not healthy for the children and, well, children are children and bacteria can really multiply in that heated environment. Some, like cryptosporidium, are not killed by bleach or chlorine based sanitizers. 

Both have excellent locations. IMHO, Grand Lodge on Peak 7 has nicer resort amenities such as two private theaters, a family game room and an onsite Spa with a groto area for adult relaxation. Mountainside has better quality furnishings in their rooms. Grand Lodge has better views from the majority of their units BUT, the heavily favor owners and exchangers will get the lessor unit locations (our view was directly at new construction). Once Grand Lodge is built out (est. Dec. 2013), the majority of views from Grand Lodge will be better than the majority of views from Mountainside but, that's just my opinion.

Again, IMO, Grand Lodge on Peak 7 isn't going to touch Marriott's quality of units. General resort quality is close to equal but, Mountainside has a slight edge. I like Grand Lodge's location and resort views better than Mountainside. Grand Lodge is a smaller resort but, again IMO, has better resort amenities than Mountainside.

Mountainside does have the outdoor fun park next door but, Grand Lodge is a very short distance away from the Peak 8 fun park and, in the summer season, is a short walk away from a gondola that takes you directly to the Peak 8 fun park for free. The outdoor shopping area around Mountainside was very nice and offered a wider selection of restaurant and bars but, I was very disappointed that the majority closed early. 

Grand Lodge has a free shuttle to take you the two mile drive down the mountain to main street Breckenridge. Mountainside utlizes the free city bus to take you to Main St. Park City. Both are about equal IMO. 

Really, it's going to be a matter of preference but, Grand Lodge competes favorable with Mountainside. 

Not that it matters but, as for my opinion on Mountainside, it might be helpful to know that next time we exchange into Park City, we plan on exchanging into Summit Watch instead. Normally I enjoy being up on the mountain rather than in town but, I wasn't thrilled with the views afforded by Mountainside. When it comes to Grand Lodge on Peak 7 or it's sister resort Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge, we'll choose Grand Lodge on Peak 7 because it's up on the mountain vs being closer to town and, it has great views. Next year we'll be at Grand Timber in Breckenridge and I'm already thinking I should have exchanged into Grand Lodge on Peak 7 but, I stuck with the resort I knew at the time of exchange rather than risking exchanging into a resort I didn't know and was still under construction. We'll enjoy our time at Grand Timber as it's a very nice resort and is a mature, built out resort but, I'll miss the views from Grand Lodge on Peak 7.


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Doug,

Thank you for the comparison.  It's very helpful.  

Steve


----------



## judyc1026 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Grand Lodge at Peak 7 - BIG SCAM*



Steve said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Thank you for the comparison.  It's very helpful.
> 
> Steve


Ralph Mottinger, the sales representative we dealt with last week is probably the biggest liar we have ever encountered in our lives.   We signed up a 2-bedroom lockout timeshare contract last Thursday and were told the maintenance fee per year is less than $600.  Not until we got home and I have my husband read the documents in the CD that included in the portfolio.  Surprisingly in the budget of last year's statement it shows $1,149 for 2-bedroom lockout, almost double as what we were told.  Immediately we tried to call him to clarify.  He did not answer the phone.  Then we called the other staffs and was told $1,149 is the right amount.  Fortunately based on Colorado law we have 5 days after signing the contract to cancel.  We rushed drafting a cancellation letter and rushed to the post office to send it out by registered mail with return receipt as yesterday was the 5th day after we signed the contract.

We swear that we will not trust any salesperson of any timeshare anymore as there are lots of scam that were reported.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 10, 2013)

judyc1026 said:


> Ralph Mottinger, the sales representative we dealt with last week is probably the biggest liar we have ever encountered in our lives.   We signed up a 2-bedroom lockout timeshare contract last Thursday and were told the maintenance fee per year is less than $600.  Not until we got home and I have my husband read the documents in the CD that included in the portfolio.  Surprisingly in the budget of last year's statement it shows $1,149 for 2-bedroom lockout, almost double as what we were told.  Immediately we tried to call him to clarify.  He did not answer the phone.  Then we called the other staffs and was told $1,149 is the right amount.  Fortunately based on Colorado law we have 5 days after signing the contract to cancel.  We rushed drafting a cancellation letter and rushed to the post office to send it out by registered mail with return receipt as yesterday was the 5th day after we signed the contract.
> 
> We swear that we will not trust any salesperson of any timeshare anymore as there are lots of scam that were reported.



There's an old saying that if a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he's lying.


----------

